# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  MyStemKits Hit Kickstarter

## Brian_Krassenstein

MyStemKits has launched a new Kickstarter campaign in an effort to develop the funding needed to take their 3D STEM manipulables to the public. Currently, the library includes over 50 kits designed to engage students with core concepts need in STEM education. With a successful campaign, they will be able to offer access to that library so that anyone with a compatible printer can create exactly the manipulables needed for their classroom. Read more about the campaign and MyStemKits' offerings here: http://3dprint.com/92011/mystemkits-kickstarter/


Below is a look at a creation possible through MyStemKits:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

In a recent partnership between MyStemKits & 3DPrinterOS, students in the classroom, homeschoolers, and libraries alike will be able to look forward to comprehensive 3D printing kits and packages which allow not only for a great learning experience but a streamlined one as well since the 3DPrinterOS files are able to be streamed directly to the classroom. Read more about the partnership for 3D printing education at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/93308/mystemkits-...teros-partner/

----------

